# Australia PR received - Analyst programmer from IT Industry



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi
I am from india and working in Infosys
I have got my visa grant from offshore last week and I am excited.

ACS assesment result 5 Feb 2013
Ielts result -16 Feb 
Eoi filed 27 feb
Eoi selected an 3 March
Visa fee paid 14 april
Medical done 7 may
Grant 13 may

Anyone from IT or from Infosys
I want to connect.
All the best to fellow applicants

Cheers


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

I am an analyst programmer waiting for a grant.


----------



## Bunni015 (May 8, 2013)

aspire said:


> Hi
> I am from india and working in Infosys
> I have got my visa grant from offshore last week and I am excited.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Would like to know how much time it took for ACS assessment and what was the total score or points before IELTS or EOI submission.

Thanks
pawan


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi
ACS took exactly 8 weeks
score before IElts was 55


----------



## bshingari (May 22, 2013)

Hey Aspire,

congratulations!!! i want to know the process of applying the PE. I have yet not started with the ACS process and collecting the required document. Can you please help me with the employment reference letter thing. What should i do for this? It would be helpful if u can give me ur sample letter so i can modify that and can use the same format.

Regards,
B


----------



## ksivasarana (Apr 13, 2012)

aspire said:


> Hi
> I am from india and working in Infosys
> I have got my visa grant from offshore last week and I am excited.
> 
> ...


Congratulations aspire. I am also from IT and working as Technical Lead. Planning to fly soon.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

congrats!
I once worked in Infosys China.
Now i am still waiting ACS result. Issued 13-Mar-2013


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

aspire said:


> Hi
> I am from india and working in Infosys
> I have got my visa grant from offshore last week and I am excited.
> 
> ...


congratulations and all the best for your future


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks harish and Kmann
Its good lot of IT people here . In which companies are u working currently


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

aspire said:


> Hi
> I am from india and working in Infosys
> I have got my visa grant from offshore last week and I am excited.
> 
> ...


Hey Aspire..

I too wrk for infosys and I have received my grant. I have currently resigned and I'm on my notice period.
Give me your contact details. Lets be in touch


----------



## DKY (May 11, 2013)

aspire said:


> Hi
> I am from india and working in Infosys
> I have got my visa grant from offshore last week and I am excited.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Congratulations.
I m also working with infosys and going to apply for ACS soon. Did you able to get the employment reference letter from the company?
If you went with statutory decl., can u share the format and process you followed.
Thanks


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi dky
I am unable to send u private message


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

aspire said:


> Hi
> I am from india and working in Infosys
> I have got my visa grant from offshore last week and I am excited.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! when are you planning to fly? have you decided your destination? I too am a techie from Pune. Stay in touch buddy...

All the best!


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

aspire said:


> Anyone from IT or from Infosys
> I want to connect.
> All the best to fellow applicants
> 
> Cheers


Hi, i'm an ex-infoscion 2005 batch, currently stuck with reference letter format... i'd be grateful if you can share the format details... witness details... the official format for statutory declaration would scare away all managers...

TIA


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Aspire congrats 

Can you tell me,
A) How many years you got experience in your field?
B) What's the educational/qualification - background do you have?
C) ACS normal process or RPL?
D) It looks you got all things so fast, less then 3-4 months - all done. Can you share your plan, if you have done anything? 



aspire said:


> Hi
> I am from india and working in Infosys
> I have got my visa grant from offshore last week and I am excited.
> 
> ...


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi
Thanks for wishes
I have 6 years exp. ECE engineering
Normal assessment
I am looking for jobs on seek currently


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Ex infoscion 2004 batch. Waiting for ielts result to file EOI. Got ACS + for analyst programmer.


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

Josh, how long the ACS got validation?


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

2 months


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Josh.


----------



## DKY (May 11, 2013)

aspire said:


> Hi dky
> I am unable to send u private message


Hi Aspire,
I am new to the forum, that might be the reason.
You can mail me hgurna at rediffmail dot com
Thanks.


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

please mail me the employment reference letter that you managed to get from infy.
007 dot arnav at gmail dot com. thnx


----------



## Optimist007 (Nov 2, 2012)

*ACS Help*



aspire said:


> Hi
> I am from india and working in Infosys
> I have got my visa grant from offshore last week and I am excited.
> 
> ...



Hi Aspire,

I'm currently working with Infosys, Pune and am in the process of sending docs for ACS assessment. Mine is under RPL route since I've done Mechanical Engg but am in IT field with 9+ yrs work exp. 'Im still stuck up in the initial part of RPL project reports.

Can you please help me with the Reference letter stuff and how did you manage to get it from Infy HR ?

Also Ive got Work Permit Visa, SubClass 457 done by Infy. Wil that be helpful in obtaining my ACS assessment and subsequent EOI?

Thx.


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice to see so many people... count me as well.. .. i am currently waiting for CO allocation.. i have applied for 190 visa.

All the best..


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Optimist007 said:


> Hi Aspire,
> 
> I'm currently working with Infosys, Pune and am in the process of sending docs for ACS assessment. Mine is under RPL route since I've done Mechanical Engg but am in IT field with 9+ yrs work exp. 'Im still stuck up in the initial part of RPL project reports.
> 
> ...


As far as I know u don't need rpl with 9 years work ex. Use stat dec for reference letter


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi 
Please note if employer does not give reference letter on company letterhead following things can be done
1. Income certificate .many companies give it including Infy.
it has date of joining on it
2.employment proofs for other purpose like getting credit card or gas connection
Those can be used with self declaration
3. Business card should be attached


----------



## satyak (Apr 16, 2013)

aspire said:


> Hi
> Thanks for wishes
> I have 6 years exp. ECE engineering
> Normal assessment
> I am looking for jobs on seek currently


Hi , I am also in same position as you and working with infosys.
How is your job hunt going?

Are you planning to find a job from india or going to Aus ?


----------



## vinaybj (May 1, 2013)

Did you apply with on our own or help of consultants?
Could you share your contact number?


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Guys count me in as well.. I am IT professional from Pune working with Accenture. Waiting for grant..


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

aspire said:


> Hi
> I am from india and working in Infosys
> I have got my visa grant from offshore last week and I am excited.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations aspire !!! I am also in he same league ...here's foes my timeline

IELTS : 7 bands each - 26-dec
EOI : 26 dec
Invitation received - 21 jan
Visa application lodged - 21 jan
CO assigned - 26 may
PCC and Medicals front loaded 
Fingers and toes crossed 

I am currently working from mysore location. I am new to this forum so private messaging option Is not Availabale for me.
What are your plans now ? When are you planning to fly?


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

vinaybj said:


> Did you apply with on our own or help of consultants?
> Could you share your contact number?


Hi vinaybj,

No need to pay to agents/consultants. You can very well do it on your own. Start worn skill assessment from ACS(hoping you are computer professional). All the very best !!

Best regards.
Punj


----------



## Ashish&Deepa (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Aspire, I recieved my PR grant in mid of April and planning to travel in July. I work with TCS as a Business Analyst and coming there for jobs. Dont know anyone there and trying to get some pointers. Are you already in Aus? Can you share your email id so that I could touch base with you? 

Regards,
Ashish


----------

